# FXZing back to stock from ICS, questions I have.



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I was going to go completely back to stock again from a Gummy ICS rom. I was wondering if I'm going to run into any issues from having my google account linked to the phone under ICS when I actually get back onto Gingerbread.

And FXZing will remove everything right? Internal SD card, root, etc, etc. It takes it back to what it was when I got it out of the box or when they sent the phone replacement to me right?

And one more question, I'm planning on re-rooting, but not put any custom ROMs on the phone again. When and if the Bionic gets the official ICS upgrade, will I need to FXZ it again or will I be able to recieve the OTA update while rooted if I don't remove/freeze any of the stock apps?

Oh, also I have safestrap installed as well, do I need to remove that or will the FXZ get that gone as well?


----------



## IA10ECN (Jan 18, 2012)

The FXZ should take care of everything. Just make sure you are on the stock/unsafe side of safestrap before running it. I did the same thing a few Weeks ago because of a safestrap issue. I got my files from here. 
http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/731-902-fastboot-files/
Go here for very useful information
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html

All of your settings should be wiped including your SDcard. If you use titanium backup, it defaults to that so either move it to SDext ot reinstall your apps manually. Coming from ICS thoigh I wouldn't select restore my account to this phone on setup. Its best to do them one by one in play store. Safestrap will be wiped clean. And just fyi, safestrap ruins the stock preinstall in (root explorer go to) /dev/block. Go to that folder after your full fxz and make a copy of it and paste it in your SDext. That way when an OTA come you will have a clean preinstall image. Note:not all OTA require a clean preinstall but is good to have in case you need it.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I flashed fxz sometime back so details are fuzzy... just follow steps back to current radio...

I'll ask this, though, if you are using safestrap, why not just reboot and restore non safe side of that? What do you hope to achieve? You can then do most everything.

If you want to reset your phone and lose it all then take a chance on whatever fxz is available then, if depending on that release update to latest.


----------

